# leider ist meine Waschmaschine kaputt x20



## armin (15 Aug. 2010)




----------



## Germane20 (15 Aug. 2010)

Danke sehr geil


----------



## nrwfighter (16 Aug. 2010)

die hat doch eh keine kleidung zum waschen


----------



## raffi1975 (16 Aug. 2010)

ohnke Kleider muss sie nur ihr "Arbeitsgerät" reinigen, den rest besorgen wir schon..:thumbup:


----------

